# whole or skim milk?



## troubador (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm bulking. should i drink skim or whole milk. i think whole milk has more calories (and fat of course) so it would be easier to meet my calorie requirements. but most poeple say the drink skim in their post. so which is it?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

1 or 2%


----------



## milliman (Sep 30, 2004)

If you are bulking, I think you would go ahead and drink whole milk since you want the calories. 

If you are trying to maintain or get cut, you would probably want to go to the lower fat milk like Jodie said above, or cut it out entirely for a while.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 1, 2004)

troubador said:
			
		

> I'm bulking. should i drink skim or whole milk. i think whole milk has more calories (and fat of course) so it would be easier to meet my calorie requirements. but most poeple say the drink skim in their post. so which is it?


Generally, even when bulking I usually suggest you stick to skim milk. Although it has less calories the calories you miss are mostly from saturated fats and you are better off replacing them with healthier sources.


----------



## tjwes (Oct 3, 2004)

2% milk is almost like drinking whole milk.

If you are an extreme ectomorph I see no reason not to include whole milk in your diet,if not,I would opt for skim.


----------



## sabre81 (Oct 3, 2004)

Go for whole milk if you like the extra fat.  Otherwise, drink skim and get extra calories elsewhere.


----------



## trHawT (Oct 4, 2004)

Isn't whole milk lower on the G.I. scale than skim milk?  The insulin response is less, right?  I always stick to skim milk or 1%, when bulking or cutting.  Whole milk, IMO, is too rich.


----------



## sabre81 (Oct 4, 2004)

ive drank skim milk for so long, whole milk tastes like im drinking butter.


----------



## M.J.H. (Oct 4, 2004)

I drink 1-2%.


----------



## pmech (Oct 4, 2004)

Whole milk. And when I get back to cutting fats, I will opt out of Milk altogether. Skim tastes nasty to me.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 4, 2004)

sabre81 said:
			
		

> ive drank skim milk for so long, whole milk tastes like im drinking butter.


Isn't it amazing?  My brothers think skim milk tastes like water, I think the milk they drink tastes like butter.


----------



## troubador (Oct 5, 2004)

so 1,2% or skim seems to be the most choice.whats an ectomorph, sounds like a kids super hero character.been on the skim. i'll probally stick to that.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 5, 2004)

troubador said:
			
		

> so 1,2% or skim seems to be the most choice.whats an ectomorph, sounds like a kids super hero character.been on the skim. i'll probally stick to that.



An ectomorph is what is known as a 'somatotype' - which is a classification system used in relation to the genetic basis of your 'body type' ... It is basically a way of catagorising you in terms of bone structure, natural muscle mass, metabolic rate, propensity to gain fat etc etc (and it actually goes as far as including things such as the shape of your fingers and the condition of your skin and hair!). 

There are three basic somatotypes - Ectomorph, mesomorph and endomorph (although it is a rare individual that is a perfect match to only one somatotype - it is much more complex that that and most people are a mixture)...

But ectomorps are those individuals that are naturally lean. They are what people think of when you talk about a typical 'hard gainer'. That is - Long lean limbs, small boned, small muscle bellies, have a hard time gaining muscle, but do not have a lot of fat on them either... Oh yeah - and they can eat enough to support a small army with no effect on their waistline! 

Hence the comments along the lines of 'if you are an ectomorph then drink up'.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 6, 2004)

_Drink whole milk for cutting or bulking as long as it fits in your daily caloric plan. _


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 6, 2004)

I say 1-2% milk.  I don't like the excess saturated fat in whole milk.  It can't hurt since you are bulking, but I prefer 1-2% milk myself.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 6, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> An ectomorph is what is known as a 'somatotype' - which is a classification system used in relation to the genetic basis of your 'body type' ... It is basically a way of catagorising you in terms of bone structure, natural muscle mass, metabolic rate, propensity to gain fat etc etc (and it actually goes as far as including things such as the shape of your fingers and the condition of your skin and hair!).
> 
> There are three basic somatotypes - Ectomorph, mesomorph and endomorph (although it is a rare individual that is a perfect match to only one somatotype - it is much more complex that that and most people are a mixture)...
> 
> ...



Gees sounds like you quoted that right how of my proffesors notes lol!

Id say go 2% and down, no need for the extra sat fats in the diet.  Plus just over doing it a little to much with whole milk leads to a whole load of cals and tons of fat!!  I can easily drink a half gallon in one sitting...I think it would kill me though lol.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Gees sounds like you quoted that right how of my proffesors notes lol!


Hee hee... Sorry - I tend to type like that sometimes! Maybe if I had of just said "it means you are a skinny bastard who gets to eat crap and still see your ribs"!


----------



## trHawT (Oct 7, 2004)

It probably was directly out of a book, or online reference.  Cool, though.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Oct 7, 2004)

trHawT said:
			
		

> It probably was directly out of a book, or online reference.  Cool, though.


umm, No... I am pretty sure (seeing as I typed it) that it was from neither... 

I just type like that - check my other posts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> Hee hee... Sorry - I tend to type like that sometimes! Maybe if I had of just said "it means you are a skinny bastard who gets to eat crap and still see your ribs"!


LMAO that could have worked.  It was a really good post though, covered the subject pretty good....knowing what I know now I would post something like that just because I can heh...spent a few hours of class time just going over the 3.


----------

